# ASUS laptop with modern UEFI crap (u32vj)



## nekoexmachina (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi!
I've got a laptop I want to run FreeBSD on. It seems that all needed hardware is in at least experimental/testing support state, which is superkool.
However, I'm stuck at this point:
1) I've booted up freebsd memstick.img succesfully, and installed the whole thing on my HDD. Bingo! I thought.. But not yet 
2) I've rebooted, took out the USB stick, and saw that laptop is trying to boot through Atheros boot manager (network).
I was like WAT.
3) I've entered BIOS (or UEFI or whatever) to see that there are no other boot options that this thing detects.

I have Secure Boot disabled & CSM (the thing that should've enabled BIOS-'legacy mode') enabled. All other things are pretty default.


I've tried to set 
`$gpart set -a bootme -i 1 ada0`
But that didn't help.
I'm kind of out of ideas except for
1) Use MBR (BS)
1.1) Use small USB flashdrive with MBR, boot from that, handle things to ada0 (less BS)
2) Install GRUB (less BS & seems to be working for Linux but how do I do that using only LiveUSB?)
3) Install Freebsd boot-manager (hope that could help)
From what I see in `man gpart` and Google there are no 'bootable/not bootable' flags in GUID (bootme, bootonce, bootfailed are gpart flags for gptboot, which isn't even noticed by this laptop)
What could I do?


Edit:
Okay I've found http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?t=42781 reading it through. Seems that I've searched harder. Sorry for the noise!


----------

